# Pizza on the oven rack



## jrhodo (Mar 4, 2010)

My husband insists on baking his frozen pizza right on the oven rack without a pan. I think is drips cheese in the oven, which then smokes everytime I use it. He thinks I'm crazy...


----------



## Selkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Try making an aluminum foil tray to cover the rack beneath the pizza. It will catch the dripping cheese, and limit or even eliminate the smoking.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2010)

Put a baking sheet or a sheet of foil on the floor of the oven or another shelf under the pizza shelf to catch any drippings.


----------



## jrhodo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for your answers. I did put foil on the rack below the pizza, but he said the crust didn't get crisp enough. I've preheated pans, nothing satifies him.
I think the only solution is no more frozen pizza's. I'm gluten and dairy intolerant, so I can't eat them. I cook meals almost every night. 
I guess he'll just have to have them delivered when he wants one.


----------



## spork (Mar 4, 2010)

As always, you are right and your husband is wrong.

I've tried strips of foil below the pizza in a circumference pattern just to catch any combustible dairy droppings (which works) while allowing more direct, crisping contact, with its bottom.

Half the problem is _frozen pizzas.  _By definition, they will be a bit soggy.  The other half of the problem is him.  And he'll grow tired of pizzas-delivered-steamed-in-a-box, also soggy.  I haven't searched but I'm willing to bet that this DC website has a few simple recipies for gluten+dairy-free pizzas from scratch that'll make both of you happy.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 5, 2010)

Spring for a pizza stone.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Spring for a pizza stone.


 
I was thinking that... I think you can make a frozen pizza on a pizza stone. I have never tried it but I would think you would just need to let the stone preheat, the same as you do for fresh, but at the recommend temperature.


----------

